# 9dp 3dt sudden gush of blood now brown spotting! 1st IVF help!



## lisastevie (May 11, 2009)

Dear all, 

I'm badly in need of experiences or reassurances! I'm 9dp 3dt and it's my first ivf cycle  and we transfered 2 embies. 
I had a sudden gush this morning of bright red blood, along with a small black clot (Sorry if that's TMI)
Now it's turned into brown discharge along with mild cramping. my otd isn't till Monday, 5 days away. Has anyone experienced this, and if so, was it a good or bad outcome?
I hope you all don't mind me asking, but I've hit rock bottom today!  

Thank you in advance,

Lis x


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

Lis 
I have read this post a couple of times didn't want to just ignore it. I'm not sure what to say guess only time will tell. You could contact your clinic and see what they say. take care
Dawn


----------



## lisastevie (May 11, 2009)

Thanks for your reply Dawn,

Think I was completely floored by it this morning, I naively expected it all to go like clockwork!

I'm slightly calmer now than I was writing my orig post!  

My dp and i have all our fingers and toes crossed that it was just a 'show'.

Lis.


----------



## viva_diva (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi Lis
So sorry to hear you a feeling low today = this 2ww must be the toughest test of a lifetime!? It's so worrying to bleed during a 2ww but please don't fear the worst as there are many people who have gone on to BFPs! Some bleeding all the way through to test date. It's so hard not to be disheartened but please please don't give up and go into a negative spiral. It would be so much easier to have black and white answers to all our worries during this time but unfortunately we are all different and our bodies react in different ways to the cycle + support drugs. Speaking very generally, brown is old blood so no need to get too worried about, red is something worth mentioning with your clinic but also not worth panicking about as there are many girls who go on to BFPs. Have you done a search on bleeding during the 2ww?

Speaking personally on my first cycle I bled on 9dpt after a 5dt and it wasn't meant to be.  Brown first (light spotting) then nothing for a couple of days then full flow on the due day of my natural period (way before test day). Wish I could bring a positive case - i just wanted to share my experience. The good news is we are all different and there are many happy cases that end in a BFPs.   The secret is not to give up. I hope it was just a random gush. When are you due? 

I'm on 6dpt 3dt (2nd cycle) and I've had a wobble today...been really down and been an absolute negative misery guts! I was high as a kite the day before. This really is such a rollercoaster and game of mental strength!! Hoping it was just a random glitch. Keeping everything crossed for you, Steph x


----------



## lisastevie (May 11, 2009)

Hi Steph, 

Thanks for your post. My DP and I have been on the internet all night researching 2ww bleeding!! Felt a bit better after reading other peoples experiences and as it seems to have settled into a pinky discharge now we're trying to keep our PMA!!! 

Our test day is monday, work have kindly given me the rest of the week off, so I'm lounging in bed at the mo watching tv!!

Sorry to hear that your 1st cycle didn't work    good luck for this new cycle and I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. 

Thanks again, Lis .


----------



## viva_diva (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi Lis

Glad the bleeding has calmed down. Now AF stay AWAY!!!! Keeping everything very crossed for you. Hope you're not too tired from staying up researching! It's reassuring to hear positive stories and reaffirms that no symptom outcome is set in stone. 

I had the worst night for sleep so far on this 2ww. Felt AF was on it's way and PMA was nowhere insight, hubby is away on business so had no one to cuddle! Woke up feeling really clear headed and ready for action which was strange! Think I'm preparing myself for another BFN. Last time we had a text book cycle up until egg transfer when we discovered the embryos had slowed down so I hadn't much hope from that moment on. This time I'm on an antagonist protocol which has been much kinder to my body and produced great quality eggs so have been feeling more positive...up until now ha ha!!! PMA PMA PMA let's both keep it up! 

Happy chilling today x


----------

